# LT1



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 24, 2012)

This morning a milestone in GM Powertrain was notched into the history books. After years of speculation, General Motors revealed the hotly anticipated next Small Block V-8. The fifth generation V-8 holds true to the tradition that spans over 50 years now, and also brings a historical name back to life.

So far GM has revealed only one iteration of the new Small Block; a 6.2-liter that will where the name LT1. The LT1 is confirmed as having around 450 horsepower and 450 foot-pounds of torque to power the 2014 Chevrolet Corvette when the car launches next year. Like previous generations of the engine, the LT1 utilizes the same overhead-valve design that has been a staple of Small Blocks since day one, though the latest technologies have been engineered in as well.

Below is a list of confirmed details on the engine: 


Active Fuel Management

Variable valve timing

Fuel cutoff at 6,600 rpm

Camshaft is NOT cam-in-cam like rumored, but there is a cam phaser

Cylinder firing order: 1, 8, 7, 2, 6, 5, 4, 3 - just like the Gen III and Gen IV Small Block

Compression ratio is 11.5:1

The engine weighs 465 lbs

Rods are forged powder metal infused with other alloys

Aluminum block with iron linking design - same as the Gen IV




More: http://www.gminsidenews.com/forums/f70/gm-reveals-next-generation-450-hp-small-block-v-8-a-114187/


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 24, 2012)

Couldn't they label it any other name? Any word on the Opti?


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds like they are giving the ol' 6.2L diesel block another chance at life as a gasser. Them engines were / are pretty die hard, but weren't meant for high RPM (then again, what diesel is!).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 24, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Couldn't they label it any other name?


Maybe they felt they had to redeem the franchise after the last one. oking:


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 24, 2012)

Technically speaking, the LT1 was the cat's meow of performance tech back in '92. Well, the opti blows ass, but otherwise it's a good block. Change the firing order, replace the opti, and get a new design intake manifold to something that would allow the heads to breathe. That'd be good for me.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 24, 2012)

The DOHC 3.4 lasted a year longer than the LT1. oking:


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 24, 2012)

What about the early 70's 350hp LT1 350?


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 24, 2012)

That's an LT-1.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 24, 2012)

So it's not impressive?


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 24, 2012)

LT-1? Nah


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2012)

It appears they are combining some of the features of the LS3 and the L99 engines used in the Camaros. The LS3 is a 6.2l putting out ~430hp (depending on the tune), but the L99 has the fuel management system.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 24, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> LT-1? Nah


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GM_Small-Block_engine#350



> LT-1 Years: 1970–1972
> 
> 
> The *LT-1* was the ultimate 350 cu in V8, becoming available in 1970. It used solid lifters, 11:1 compression, the '178' high-performance camshaft, and a 780 CFM Holley four-barrel carburetor on a special aluminum intake, with rams' horn exhaust manifolds in the Chevrolet Corvette, Delco transistor ignition and a low-restriction exhaust factory rated at 370 bhp in early Corvette sales literature, but actually only sold as 360 bhp version at 6000 rpm and 380 lb-ft at 4000[7] (the NHRA rated it at 425 hp for classification purposes). Redline was 6500 rpm but power fell off significantly past 6200 rpm. The LT-1 was available in the Corvette, Corvette ZR-1, and Camaro Z28. Power was down in 1971 to dual-rated 330 bhp, 255 nethp and 360 lb-ft of torque with 9:1 compression, and again in 1972 (the last year of the LT-1, now rated using net only, rather than gross, measurement) to 255 bhp and 280 lb-ft.
> ...


Sounds pretty impressive to me.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 24, 2012)

It's no '96 Impala SS...


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 24, 2012)

Now if they dyno'd the LT-1 like they do with engines nowadays (belts on et. al) and had similar numbers, I may raise an eyebrow.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 24, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> http://en.wikipedia....lock_engine#350
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To show how the good old days aren't quite so good compared to today, check out the 350/290 crate motor

http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/results.cfm?singlepart=1&amp;partnumber=12499529

We've come a long way on making hp per dollar.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 25, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> Sounds like they are giving the ol' 6.2L diesel block another chance at life as a gasser. Them engines were / are pretty die hard, but weren't meant for high RPM (then again, what diesel is!).





Dexman PE said:


> It appears they are combining some of the features of the LS3 and the L99 engines used in the Camaros. The LS3 is a 6.2l putting out ~430hp (depending on the tune), but the L99 has the fuel management system.


See below:



> First, let's go over the basics of the new engine. 99.9% of the Gen V engine is all new, with only the starter bolts, the wrist pins for the pistons and the valve spring keepers being the only parts carried over from the fourth generation.


http://www.gminsidenews.com/forums/f70/gmi-first-look-generation-v-small-block-chevrolet-114202/


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 25, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > http://en.wikipedia....lock_engine#350
> ...


1) one should expect some improvements after 40 years

2) I'd still take a '70-72 LT-1 Corvette


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 25, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


1) I know, but, geez, the LT-1 was a street legend all the way through the eighties in my neck of the woods. Didn't really become eclipsed until the all new LT1 in 1993 for the F-bods. Now you can pick up something that's happy on pump gas and makes 40hp more for less than 3 grand. That's pretty freakin' incredible.

2) Ever have to live with one on the street? Yuck.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 25, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> 1) I know, but, geez, the LT-1 was a street legend all the way through the eighties in my neck of the woods. Didn't really become eclipsed until the all new LT1 in 1993 for the F-bods. Now you can pick up something that's happy on pump gas and makes 40hp more for less than 3 grand. That's pretty freakin' incredible.
> 
> 2) Ever have to live with one on the street? Yuck.


1) God bless America

2) I was never so lucky to live with one. I've driven and ridden in a few early 70's vettes, I'd take one anyday.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 25, 2012)

1) Woohoo!

2) Never lived with one, but the experiences I've had with them when they were dirt cheap bangers in the early-mid eighties didn't leave me with good impressions.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 25, 2012)

Will we be seeing a 1-6 skip shift with the high MPG report? (Half laughing, half serious)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 25, 2012)

That's one reason I liked the 93 Camaros better than the rest. No skipshift.

Really wouldn't mind having an LT1/6spd 'vert.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 25, 2012)

skip shift can be defeated with a simple resistor, so it's not really that big of a deal.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 25, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> skip shift can be defeated with a simple resistor, so it's not really that big of a deal.


My 6spd Camaro has the skipshift. One of the first upgrades was the resistor to eliminate it.


----------

